# How To Find An Honest Person



## bosephus (Dec 28, 2015)

i have a need for an honest person ,  preferably one to whom money is not of a concern .  

  the reason is pretty simple ...  i want to buy something of a rather frivolous nature .  its not anything i need . 
just something i happen to want .  and i know myself entirely to well .. if left to my own devices I'll never get it . 
i'll always use the money for something i need ....  like a new roof or what ever happens to be the money pit of the month .  

 so what i need is that honest person  who can rat hole my extra paypal money for me ...  someone who can be trusted  give me my money back when i have reached my goal , and not a single moment before
and they would have to be willing  to deal with keeping track of it  as i sent it in dribs and drabs of small deposits  like $10-$15-$20   at a time   .  

i know banks are easy ...  but the problem there is i still have access to the money .  
and the problem with  personal friends is  its entirely to easy to cajole the money back from them when i need something like that new roof or a water heater or what ever .  

so i guess the question is ...  how do you find that honest person  .


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 28, 2015)

A savings account at a distant bank that cannot be accessed by any online means.  I volinteer my daughter.  She keeps my money for me and she like Ft Knox, you got to have a very good reason to get it from her.  Me, I'll spend your money!


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Dec 28, 2015)

Look into an escrow account


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 28, 2015)

PUT IT ON LAYAWAY


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 28, 2015)

There are many ways without trusting another person.
Is there a certain amount you're wanting to save up ? or just wanting it out of easy reach ?
I'd suggest opening a savings account somewhere out of the way and direct deposit $5, $10, $20, whatever every week. No online banking or debit card with account.
or
change your W-4 withholding so more is taken out than necessary and let Uncle Sam hold it. Definitely not honest, but he won't give you your money back until tax time. LOL

Combine the two and Ira Ramone Sampson (aka IRS) holds your money for a year. have the return direct deposited in an out of the way bank.


----------



## dlane (Dec 28, 2015)

I useualy have to deal with the need before the want


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been able to work up self control.... much to my wife's chagrin. She is always broke, and I have a poke back that isn't touched short of a life or death emergency. Before my Dad died, we had a joint account that we both made deposits into for emergency needs. We took it all out to work on his cancer, but that's the only thing it was ever used for.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2015)

honest people are everywhere, the problem is deciphering the wheat from the chaff
a truly honest person will never bring up the fact that he is honest, it's a way of life for him.
the man that boasts of his honesty , is the man to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 28, 2015)

Kind of like humility.....the instant you say you have it, you don't!


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 28, 2015)

Weld your piggy bank closed.
One thing I learned is "Those that can't trust can't be trusted", if that helps at all.


----------



## higgite (Dec 29, 2015)

bosephus said:


> so i guess the question is ...  how do you find that honest person  .




That’s a tough task, especially on the internet. If you ask an honest stranger if he’s dishonest, he’ll say no. If you ask a dishonest stranger if he’s dishonest, he’ll say no. Good luck in your search.

Tom


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a friend who would put his money in a coffe can he kept in his shop. He would sell some of his work, recondition and sell machines and put the money in the can. When he wanted to buy something he pulled the cash out of the can and paid for it. One day his wife was digging around his shop looking for something and found his can. She pulled $10K out of it and put it in the bank. He now keeps one can for her to find and one for him. Good luck in your quest. I'd be afraid of doing that for someone and getting hit by a bus. 
Dave


----------



## mzayd3 (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree with 4gsr and JPigg55- a remote bank or credit union that you have no checks, debit card, or atm card to.  That is a tactic I have used successfully. The bank keeps traditional banking hours and I need to deliberately plan to go there to access my money. It works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello (Dec 29, 2015)

If You have the discipline to make the payment that is needed on time, then You already have 1/2 of the fortitude needed to not spend it early. You have talked Yourself into thinking You don't have "it." You already are doing the hard part, We are here to push You over the fence (in the right direction.)   What are You wanting to buy, if I can ask? If it's not machinery related We might understand although this is a machinery based forum.


----------



## David S (Dec 29, 2015)

bosephus said:


> i have a need for an honest person ,  preferably one to whom money is not of a concern .
> 
> the reason is pretty simple ...  i want to buy something of a rather frivolous nature .  its not anything i need .
> just something i happen to want .  and i know myself entirely to well .. if left to my own devices I'll never get it .
> ...



BO send me your money I will look after it for you.

David


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 29, 2015)

If this were a few years ago, I'd recommend buying US Savings Bonds.  Unfortunately the government no longer sells paper bonds.

Bastids.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 30, 2015)

the real crux of the problem is not that i am bad at saving money or anything ,..  the entire problem is i am just like dlane  .   the need always comes before the want .  
i have never been good at buying toys for myself  , except for useful items like tools .  

uhmm ,  ok  i'll be honest with myself ,..  toys excepting tools and an occasional firearm or two  .   and even then  the needs have always come first .  

mcostello  

its not so much something i want to buy as something i want to make ,..   it is a device called a morris aiming tube .     
it is a sub caliber barrel insert  for the 577-450 martini henry rifle   and later for the lee enfield rifles .   

 i could give a rather lenghty description ...  but it easier to google it if your interested .  

it also just happens to be one of those items that are rarer then hens teeth  ,..  originals are difficult to find  and when found are often in poor repair .  
and i want one ...   yup  this is purely an i want item  .  

the only issue with making one is it is not going to be a cheap endeavor  ,..  material and tooling costs  along with some extra items i need to go with it have added up to 
a rather substantial figure ,..  not including any shipping costs   i figure actual costs for the barrel liner , chamber reamer , incidental tooling  and reloading dies 
to be right around  $1300


----------



## turnitupper (Dec 30, 2015)

"i have a need for an honest person ". 
Try the Diogenes trick with the oil lamp.  No wait, that did'nt work for him either.


----------



## mcostello (Dec 31, 2015)

You did pick a rare thing!


----------



## bosephus (Jan 2, 2016)

dream big   or dont dream at all i say


----------



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm am such a lucky bastid. My Significant Other is the emperor when it comes to budgeting.
And the reason there's big ticket items sitting on the floor in the shop. They wouldn't be there if not for her.
She understands the need/want for tools and such. I wish I had a video of when she bought the Birmingham at auction.
Nine years ago I was flat broke and decked out after the divorce. And then I met MiLady. Bless the Powers that be....


----------



## tomh (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow
 As said above you have have of the problem solved.   Self indulgence is necessary once in a while.  Now its time to think of yourself and what you want.

* don't forget*

*when it comes to money or love.... all bets are off*.

good luck!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 3, 2016)

Do banks still have accounts that are frozen? If so get one that will not allow you to get the money for X amount of days.

 "Billy G"


----------



## burdickjp (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's another vote for am escrow account.

Sent from my SM-G900M using Tapatalk


----------



## bosephus (Jan 8, 2016)

grr ....    consumer banking is dead  .     plain and simple is  banks cant be bothered with the little things any longer .  
they want more in a  deposit  just to start an escrow account then i need for the whole project .  ..   not to mention several  hundred dollars in fee's  .   
i dont mind paying for the services  ,..  but i can pay credit card interest cheaper then the fee's  .  

i'll have to chalk this dream up into the buy with  lottery winnings  column .


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Mar 7, 2016)

In the world of corporate loss control for employee theft there is something apparently called the 20/20/60 rule.

20 % of people out there are inherently honest

20 % of people out there are inherently dishonest

the remaining 60% are basically "swingers"...they can be either dishonest or honest as the situation calls for in their mind and freely alternate between the two

The loss control folks will concentrate their efforts on those 60% I've been told, trying to keep that group in check, as there is little they can do to influence the other 40%.  I don't know if theorems like this play out or not in actuality, but this one does offer some food for thought.  There may not be much practical advice in this for you Bosephus but good luck to you in filtering it down to the right 20% out there...the odds may not be what they appear !


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 7, 2016)

LeakyCanoe said:


> In the world of corporate loss control for employee theft there is something apparently called the 20/20/60 rule.
> 
> 20 % of people out there are inherently honest
> 
> ...


 
Good advice for me to put in my cap thanks


----------



## atunguyd (Mar 8, 2016)

The safest way to implement your plan would be to draw up a trust and open an account in the trusts name.  
If you make yourself the beneficiary you can then get 2 or more people to act as trustees and inform them to only release to you the cash if you have convinced them that it is for your workshop.  You could possibly even place yourself as a trustee with one other (depends on your laws there) so that he cannot take money without your  approval and visa versa. 

Since you are the beneficiary you have legal recourse for anything wrong that the trustees do. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyD (Mar 8, 2016)

Take out a loan, buy the item and KNOW you are stuck paying for it. Nothing says "save" like a loan to pay off.


----------

